# Just purchase a Roland Camm-1 CM24 and after abit of help



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all, ive Just purchase a Roland Camm-1 CM24 and after abit of help.

I've previously had a roland stika sx-15 which i sppose is a little bit more of a toy.

So now i've got the roland camm1and lookng to get using it as soon as possible.

I remember seeing a website with the drivers on
(if possible, please re-link me )

And I've also got the full version of adobe illustrator and believe I can cut directly from this with a certain plug in?
Is this true?

If so, please provide a link for the plug in.

I believe there should be a manual online so hope to find it and read it to get to grips with this machine.

All help much appreciated 

Many thanks,

Kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Depending on your version of Windows take a look at this post
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html

You will need to go to www.rolanddga.com to get the drivers you need.
CW


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Many thanks Ill take a look.

Windows XP Home is on the com ill be using


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, you should only need the driver and CutStudio to run it from Illy!


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply.


Is cut studio free and how does it work with illustrator please?

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

CutStudio runs about $70 and has a link that can be installed into Illy or Corel to send to the CutStdio program from there you send the design to the cutter. OH, you can order the program from Roland's site or some of the vendors on the left.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for that coral, i think ill get that.

Is there any free program i could use just to make sure my cutter works?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> CutStudio runs about $70 and has a link that can be installed into Illy or Corel to send to the CutStdio program from there you send the design to the cutter. OH, you can order the program from Roland's site or some of the vendors on the left.


Sorry, just to make sure.

You mean, you design it on illustrator, send it to cutstudio and then cut it from there?

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> Sorry, just to make sure.
> 
> You mean, you design it on illustrator, send it to cutstudio and then cut it from there?
> 
> thanks


Yes, there is a short cut button that is added to Illy and when you select it, it takes the design to CutStudio. I don't know of any free ones. Do you have Corel? I know you can send from the driver but there are a few hoops to go through to get it to cut via the driver only. Did you see it working before you purchase it?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

ohh right i see.

Na, just illustrator atm.

Na i didnt see it although was assured it works so will have to see .

I suppose if i buy cutstudio, then go on from there

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Another thing i wonder is where would i tell the software what size vinyl we have?

Would that be done with the cutstudio?

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The cutter should be able to do a self test cut once material is installed. You can download a manual from Roland's site as well, might help.

you set the material size in CutStuido the size of your graphic in Illy, but you can change the size of the graphic in CutStudio.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks Corel.

Ill have a play around i think


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all,

Ive got full version of illustrator and just installed cut studio.

Although im having problems with the plug in- has anyone had to do this? as i need some helppp

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What kind of trouble?


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

simpson7647 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Ive got full version of illustrator and just installed cut studio.
> 
> ...


Check out this video on the subject:
Using the CutStudio plugin with Adobe Illustrator - YouTube 

-Dana


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies,

Im having trouble with the plug in installation and that video doesnt show anything :/

please see here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t166293.html#post987703

thanks


----------

